# Windows 7 Bootcamp Pas de son



## briva (11 Septembre 2009)

Voila je vient d'intaller windows 7 grace a bootcamp , tous marche nickel. Mais je n'arrive pas a avoir du son . J'ai essayer de telecharger les pilotes sur le site de realtek, mais en vain impossible d'avoir du son via les enceintes de mon macbook pro. 

Par contre si je branche un casque la sa fonctionne.

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

Merci a tous.


----------



## ikeke (11 Septembre 2009)

D'après cette news de MacGé (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136251/boot-camp-compatible-avec-windows-7-en-64-bits), si tu possèdes Snow Leopard il semble que les drivers 32bits et 64 bits pour Windows 7 sous Boot Camp soient disponibles sur le DVD d'installation.

Ne pouvant tester, je ne peux te garantir que cela résoudra ton souci, mais ça vaut peut être le coup d'essayer


----------



## briva (12 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pourtant installé les drivers présent sur mon dvd de snow leopard mais toujours pas de son...

Suis je le seul a avoir ce problème ?

Pour info j'ai le dernier macbook pro en 3.06 Ghz


----------



## ttbonheur (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Même problème et toujours pas trouvé de solution :/


----------



## walden (8 Décembre 2009)

humm  salut 

ben même problème sur imac i5  bootcamp fonctionnait très bien 
mais des que j'ai instalé un jeux ( fallout 3 ) là plus de son ..
j'ai réinstallé cd bootcamp avec driver (en réparation ) 
je cherche...


----------



## walden (9 Décembre 2009)

bien voilà pour mon blm j'ai cette solution :

dans panneau de config (affichage classique)
option : son et périphérique
onglet audio : ds l'unité par défaut j'ai mis "cirrus logic "


avant j'ai téléchargé et mis a jour  "divx" et "java" 
dans le prog file du window du bootcamp   ;-)


----------



## lezodiak (16 Février 2014)

Et oui réponse tardive mais pour les problèmes de son avec Bootcamp pour Windows 7 ,ceux qui utilisent un "bootcamp" assez ancien et qui n'ont pas la version du CD de SNOW LEOPARD , il leur faudra trouver le drivers pilote nommé 

"VISTA R204" 

téléchargeable ici : Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs R2.04 Vista driver - download 

Encore d'actualité , il vous résoudra définitivement vos problèmes de son


----------



## AladdinVonSane (7 Avril 2014)

Je viens d'aller sur la page, c'est pas pour vista ces drivers ?


----------

